# big cat 1200 scope help?



## DatsiK (Jan 17, 2011)

I bought the big cat 1200 and then I read a lot more reviews and saw the scope it comes with is really bad, so I bought this scope: http://www.amazon.com/UTG-Mil-dot-Scope ... 829&sr=8-2
And then I read you have to have a scope that won't get messed up by the recoil. So is this scope good enough, Do I need different scope rings? If it's bad what's a good scope for around $30. Thanks


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't really use scopes so I don't know. I would have to assume that since it doesn't say airgun rated that it's not. That and the price doesn't instill confidence to me. You can get a decent Center Point scope at Wallmart for under $60., that is airgun rated. Do some searches on line, but if you want to spend around $30., I would check on the Center Points. Good luck.


----------



## DatsiK (Jan 17, 2011)

ok thanks that helped alot!


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

I believe Vince has it. Most of the Leapers/UTG scopes may work - but a decent Centerpoint might serve you better.


----------



## xXcrosmanhunterXx (Feb 19, 2011)

Seems like an OK scope. As said before, you can get a better scope for cheaper. Here are some Centerpoint scopes you might want to look into. 
http://www.pyramydair.com/s/a/CenterPoi ... escription
http://www.pyramydair.com/s/a/CenterPoi ... escription
Here are some Leapers scopes as well.
If illumination isn't a big deal to you, here is a great scope for the price.
http://www.pyramydair.com/s/a/Leapers_G ... escription

I'd have to recommend the Leapers 3-9x32, it has a great value, and it's a very well built scope.


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

xXcrosmanhunterXx said:


> I'd have to recommend the Leapers 3-9x32, it has a great value, and it's a very well built scope.


Well, well built is relative. _Very well built _- I would not go that far.  It is a Leapers after all.


----------



## xXcrosmanhunterXx (Feb 19, 2011)

lol Have you had problems with leapers in the past?


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

xXcrosmanhunterXx said:


> lol Have you had problems with leapers in the past?


 Problems? Well, that is relative also. To me - IMO - they are just another cheap scope. If you go to Wal-Mart, Cabela's, etc - you will find many cheap scopes. Will someone have problems with the scope - maybe, maybe not. Can one spend the same or a bit more and find a better scope for the money? I believe yes indeed.

The leapers I use to own, when compared to a Hawke of equal cost, felt of a lower grade. Things did not move as smooth (like the resettable target turrets), and a cheaper overall feel. It reminds me of the Osprey line of scopes (yep, I owned one). They sure look good and cool, but are just another cheap scope with many features.

Is this bad? No. If I have a good 'ole hunting rifle and it just need a cheap 3-9 scope, well I can find a cheap scope. 
If I have a very nice air rifle or other rifle type - then I personally do not want a $80 scope on it. I will spend $2-400 on a scope that meets the needs and is the best I can get for the money. My Savage 25LV-T (.223) has a Hawke Eclipse on it. Good glass and one of the only scopes in a $250 range that had an illuminated dot - not a full illuminated cross-hair. I did not want the full cross-hair to be illuminated. Why? The .223 is a pretty flat shooting round. For 'yote hunting in TN - the shots are not going to be 200, 300, or 400 yards. Shots will be from 25-150 yards. So I have the rifle zeroed at 50, 1" high at 100, and back on at 150 yards. So basically put the dot on the 'yote and pull the trigger. 

Really, I believe it more about your personal preference. Many people like them. I just think there are better options. 
Ambush Hunter recently put a nice SWFA SS 16x42 atop his HW100. Very good glass and everything he wanted in a scope.

Just a different perspective.


----------

